# New cycle primo+ hgh+ winstrol help



## chehabb (Apr 30, 2012)

HI Guys 


Stats = 32 Years old, 178cm, 82kg 

I am starting my first cycle after really extensive research.I decided to go with the following : ​
HGH 4IU 5 Days on / 2 Days off 10 Weeks ​
Primo 400mg/week 6 Days on/ 1 Day off 10 weeks​
Winstrol 50mg/day 6 Days on/ 1 Day off 6 weeks...​
PCT = ​Clomid or ​Nolvadex

1. The question is this a good cycle for 10 weeks ? I dont want to take TESTe not looking for massive gains, just to loose my belly and have a good body in short time for the summer. 

2. Should i start taking the ​HGH in the Morning or at night ?

3. Should i Take the ​Primo + Win before hitting the gym in the afternoon together ? or wait for Win for the last 6 weeks and start it ?

4. When should i start PCT after 1 week of finishing the cycle or immediately 

5. Do i need to take anything during the cycle to protect my testes like ​HCG ? as i heard that Winstrol is strong on the Testicles and Sperm count ? 

6. Feel free to add anything i would love to hear your recommendations. 

Thanks alot...​


----------



## Arnold (Apr 30, 2012)

chehabb, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## brazey (Apr 30, 2012)

Welcome... Please repost in the Anabolic Q&A forum and you will receive opinions.


----------



## charley (Apr 30, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Apr 30, 2012)

Welcome


----------

